
How Big is a Yottabyte? [Infographic] - alexwilliams
http://www.readwriteweb.com/solution-series/2011/05/how-big-is-a-yottabyte-infographic.php
======
jason_slack
A PetaByte in 16 BackBlaze PODS in 2 racks? That seems a little "distributed".
a POD holds, say, 45 drives. I suppose they weren't using 3tb drives either!

45 drives at 3tb each would be like 1.4 petabytes?

